# What are some of the other materials used as reactors



## golddie (Sep 4, 2009)

I have heard of titanium reactors for refining gold
Most of us here use treated glass
What are some of the other materials used as reactors


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 4, 2009)

10l plastic bucket from kraft mayonnaise :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## golddie (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't see why shouldn't be able to do that


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hehe I was dead serious, I saw Steves video on AP and finger foils and have my buckets prepared for action. The only thing is to get HCl in Ireland.


----------



## golddie (Sep 4, 2009)

If I am not wrong I saw a video and someone was boiling acid and stirring it in plastic bucket


----------



## butcher (Sep 4, 2009)

smoking reaction is not nessasarily boiling.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Sep 5, 2009)

If you look at the new plastic kettles these products boil water


----------



## Lou (Sep 7, 2009)

The only place titanium has in gold refining is as your cathode for plating out gold from an HAuCl4-HCl solution. Titanium will dissolve in aqua regia.


----------



## golddie (Sep 9, 2009)

This person said that he uses titanium reactors and that is one of the reasons he charges $70,000 for his machine
www.emakmakina.com 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7dvaKUwqIY


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2009)

Heck if I could get that kind of money for a machine I built I would coat the outside of my reaction glass in titanium, heck why not gold . maybe even paint my old truck with gold.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 1, 2009)

Year's back I worked at a chemical plant making Zinc Cloride and Zinc Bromide for the oil industry. Didn't find any metal that wouldn't get eaten up by the acids in our pumps. We worked mostly with HCL & Hydrobromic acid if I remeber right. Even saw a bucket of 316 SS bolts have the cromium eaten out of it by HCL. I don't think I would trust anything 100% except for glass and plastic.


----------

